# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Το ups δεν παίρνει ρεύμα από την πρίζα παρα μόνο από την μπαταρία του

## grepms

Έχω ένα ups mustek powermast 800 και από τότε που χάλασε η δεύτερη μπαταρία του σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί σωστά. Συγκεκριμένα όταν το βάζω στην πρίζα και το ενεργοποιώ, είναι σαν να μην το βάζω μιας και λειτουργεί με την μπαταρία, δηλαδή κάνει ότι ακριβώς κάνει όταν πατήσω το power χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει το ups στην πρίζα(δηλαδή ανάβει κίτρινο λαμπάκι και τα μπιμ από το μεγάφωνο ότι δουλεύει με την μπαταρία).

Κοίταξα τους πυκνωτές, τις τρεις 40άρες ασφάλειες και την αφαιρούμενη ασφάλεια στο πίσω μέρος κάτω από τις πρίζες και όλα αυτά είναι εντάξει.

----------


## leosedf

Την πιθανότητα να βάλεις καινούριες μπαταρίες την εξέτασες?

----------


## xsterg

ειναι τοσο φθηνο το μηχανημα σου που χωρις δευτερη σκεψη θα κοιταζα να αγορασω ενα ανωτερης κατηγοριας. και εαν παρεις νεες μπαταριες και διαπιστωσεις παλι προβλημα τι θα κανεις? θα ριχνεις χρηματα σε ενα χαλασμενο μηχανημα?

----------


## νεκταριοος

καινουρια μπαταρια γιατι 1 παιρνει 2ρον το καλοδιο του ρευματος που καταληγε στο θυλικο αποσπομενο φις εκει εχει και εκει 1 ασφαλεια 2 συγκεκριμενα 1 κανονικη και 1 εφεδρικη αυτα 3τον μετα απο ολα αυτα κοιταμε αν πηγαινει ρευμα στην εισοδο αλα μαλον η αιτια ειναι ασφαλεια καλη τυχη.

----------


## grepms

Πρώτα απ΄ όλα επειδή δεν το διευκρίνισα, να πω ότι με καινούργια μπαταρία μου κάνει αυτό που περιγράφω(τουλάχιστον δεν πήγε χαμένη η μπαταρία επειδή έχω ένα δεύτερο ολόιδιο ups το οποίο και χρησιμοποιώ). Με την χαλασμένη μπαταρία άναβε κόκκινο λαμπάκι και αν θυμάμαι καλά, μετά από κάποιες μέρες δεν άναβε καθόλου.

Νεκτάριε νομίζω ότι λες για τις ασφάλειες που περιγράφω στο πρώτο post με τα ακόλουθα λόγια "_την αφαιρούμενη ασφάλεια στο πίσω μέρος κάτω από τις πρίζες_". Αυτές που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία δεν εννοείς;

----------


## νεκταριοος

ΝΑΙ εχω βρει πολα ups απο καδους ανακυκλωσης καδυο δυλαση που μολις αλαξα την ασφ. λαλησαν παραπερα μπορει ναειναι καμενη καμια διοδος κανενα τρανζιστορ η και ρελε να μην κλεινει σωστα δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος μην το πεταξεις κρατα το.

----------


## grepms

Ασχολήθηκα λίγο παραπάνω με το ups κάνοντας δοκιμές και το πρόβλημα είναι σε κάτι πάνω στην πλακέτα που φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες. Βλέπει κανείς κάτι στις φωτογραφίες που να δείχνει ότι έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## vp74

K αυτά τα κοκκινάκια στην πρώτη φωτό ασφάλειες είναι όπως γράφει στην πλακέτα. Τσεκάρισε με πολυμετράκι. Κ ο c11 (κίτρινος δίπλα στο cn05) εχει μια μαυρίλα από επάνω. Ίσως είναι βρωμιά ίσως όχι. Κ οι 2 ίδιες όρθιες αντιστάσεις (μια μπροστά και μια πιο πίσω στην ίδια φωτό) ως ασφαλειοαντιστάσεις λογικά λειτουργούν. Εγώ από αυτά θα άρχιζα χωρίς να γνωρίζω πολλά.

----------


## grepms

> K αυτά τα κοκκινάκια στην πρώτη φωτό ασφάλειες είναι όπως γράφει στην πλακέτα. Τσεκάρισε με πολυμετράκι. Κ ο c11 (κίτρινος δίπλα στο cn05) εχει μια μαυρίλα από επάνω. Ίσως είναι βρωμιά ίσως όχι. Κ οι 2 ίδιες όρθιες αντιστάσεις (μια μπροστά και μια πιο πίσω στην ίδια φωτό) ως ασφαλειοαντιστάσεις λογικά λειτουργούν. Εγώ από αυτά θα άρχιζα χωρίς να γνωρίζω πολλά.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Έχω τσεκάρει τις 40άρες ασφάλειες και είναι εντάξει ενώ και η μαυρίλα στο κίντρινο είναι απλά μπογιά(μάλλον από μαρκαδόρο). Απ΄ ότι βλέπω όμως στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας υπάρχει οξείδωση.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου σου το ειπα και παραπανω. δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις με αυτο το μηχανημα. παρε ενα νεο.

----------


## grepms

> φιλε μου σου το ειπα και παραπανω. δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις με αυτο το μηχανημα. παρε ενα νεο.


Δεν χρειάζομαι καινούργιο ups αφού έχω άλλο ένα ίδιο με αυτό και κάνω μια χαρά την δουλειά μου. Απλά το κρατάω για ανταλλακτικά σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί κάτι το "καλό" ups και εδώ κοιτάζω να βρω μήπως έχει κάποια απλή βλάβη που να μπορώ να την φτιάξω(εξ' άλλου νομίζω αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που υπάρχει το παρόν site).

----------


## νεκταριοος

φιλε Γιωργο καλημερα αν και δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος, σου λεω το οτι δουλευει απο την μπαταρια ειναι ενα βημα, τωρα το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να προσεξεις-ελενξεις-δεις-μετρησει-προσεκτηκα με ενα πολυμετρο αν ερχετε ρευμα και σε ποιο σημειο σταματαει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι φταει καποιο ρελε ισως και το αρχικο μετα την πορτοκαλη φακη-βαριστορ  μετρα με προσοχη τις τασεις και θα δεις που παει και που σταματαει και ισος βγαλεις ακρη καλη τυχη.

----------

FILMAN (10-06-15)

----------


## grepms

> φιλε Γιωργο καλημερα αν και δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος, σου λεω το οτι δουλευει απο την μπαταρια ειναι ενα βημα, τωρα το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να προσεξεις-ελενξεις-δεις-μετρησει-προσεκτηκα με ενα πολυμετρο αν ερχετε ρευμα και σε ποιο σημειο σταματαει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι φταει καποιο ρελε ισως και το αρχικο μετα την πορτοκαλη φακη-βαριστορ  μετρα με προσοχη τις τασεις και θα δεις που παει και που σταματαει και ισος βγαλεις ακρη καλη τυχη.


Νεκτάριε σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ! Θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω με την βοήθεια και ενός πιο έμπειρου φίλου και αν καταλήξω κάπου θα ενημερώσω.

----------

